# fm3 renewal in the states or canada



## playagrandma (Apr 24, 2009)

I live in Playa del Carmen. I have friends that live in Canada. They are here for about 4 months every winter. They could not get here to renew their fm3s so they went to the embassy in Ottawa and said the agent in Ottawa renewed their fm3 for them. Said they stamped it and it was good for another year. I am having a real problem with this one. For one thing, they said the fm3 was sent to Mexico City for renewal. And they didnt have to provide any information like income. They were told that this is something new and that this embassy has only renewed one other. I suggested they go to immigration in Playa to make sure that was correct and they said no the agent in Ottawa said they didnt have to. ????

not sure why they even have an fm3. They will probably never be here more than 6 months a year. They said they had to have an fm3 because of the capital gain tax if they should sell. I thought that no longer applied and everyone had to pay the tax. Whats the deal with that or is every area different?

I do know that as of May 1st, a five year fm3 will no longer be renewed-have to go to an fm2.

Thanks for any info you can give me. I think our friends are in a heap of trouble.


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

You're right to be concerned. While some consulates do issue FM3s, to the best of my knowledge renewals have to be done in Mexico. Someone on another forum thought for years that a consulate in the US was renewing his FM3, but it turned out that they were issuing a new one each time. When he tried to apply for FM2 status (which at that time required five years on FM3 first), he was told that his FM3 was less than a year old. Even if that's not what happened to your friends, it seems unlikely that a new procedure would allow consulates to renew FM3s. In fact, the rules set to go into effect May 1 reportedly halt the practice of consulates issuing them at all. They're supposed to issue some sort of permit that enables the holder to enter Mexico and get it here.

Where did you hear about having to get an FM2 after five years on FM3? That's a new one!


----------



## playagrandma (Apr 24, 2009)

*fm3*



makaloco said:


> You're right to be concerned. While some consulates do issue FM3s, to the best of my knowledge renewals have to be done in Mexico. Someone on another forum thought for years that a consulate in the US was renewing his FM3, but it turned out that they were issuing a new one each time. When he tried to apply for FM2 status (which at that time required five years on FM3 first), he was told that his FM3 was less than a year old. Even if that's not what happened to your friends, it seems unlikely that a new procedure would allow consulates to renew FM3s. In fact, the rules set to go into effect May 1 reportedly halt the practice of consulates issuing them at all. They're supposed to issue some sort of permit that enables the holder to enter Mexico and get it here.
> 
> Where did you hear about having to get an FM2 after five years on FM3? That's a new one!


Thanks for your reply. Best of my knowledge. our friends were not issued new 
fm3's. They did not have to produce any income and also were told they did not have to go to immigration here to register. They had no problems entering but I told them the problem will happen when they exit. This is there fifth fm3 but have no interest in getting an fm2,

We have someone that does only immigration paperwok, he is not a lawyer but has been doing this for many years. He is very much on top of things, everyone at immigration knows him and the best part gets what we getsdone fast and inexpensive. He just got my husbands fm2-I have three more years on my fm3. I have told him many times I have no interest in getting and fm2 but he informed us that as of May 1st-fm3's will not be renewed after 5 years and that the next step will be a fm2. I have heard changes are coming May 1st -this must be one of them.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I doubt they will force FM2's on people. I also doubt very many people understand the new rules.

Obviously those people should check with Immigration in Mexico. If they fly down Immigration at the airport will have an opinion


----------



## playagrandma (Apr 24, 2009)

*fm3*



sparks said:


> I doubt they will force FM2's on people. I also doubt very many people understand the new rules.
> 
> Obviously those people should check with Immigration in Mexico. If they fly down Immigration at the airport will have an opinion


I doubt most people understand any rules here -old or new. But it is what it is. Why wouldnt they FORCE fm2s on someone if that is the rule. I dont see them bending the rules here at all-ever. My believe our guy and thats the way it is. Wont affect me cause I dont stay here for long periods of time-I cam switch to an fmt. My husband has his already.

Now anyone else know about renewing an fm3 in the US or Canada? The husband flew down last week and his passport and fm3 was stamped-but again I was told entering is never a problem its when they exit.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

FM3s must be renewed in Mexico. It is not unusual for consulates to 'make their own interpretation' of the rules; they are not INM and they are seldom up to date on changes. Note that no two consulates ever seem to have the same 'requirements' for obtaining an FM3 in the first place.
Please don't add to the confusion. There will be enough of that after May 1st.
The use of 'private agents' is often fraught with problems like falsified documents, errors, etc., in addition to the higher costs. What you hear from others is often just rumor and the discussions of the changes that are about to happen are already creating a very confusing rumor mill. Let's not add to that.


----------



## playagrandma (Apr 24, 2009)

RVGRINGO said:


> FM3s must be renewed in Mexico. It is not unusual for consulates to 'make their own interpretation' of the rules; they are not INM and they are seldom up to date on changes. Note that no two consulates ever seem to have the same 'requirements' for obtaining an FM3 in the first place.
> Please don't add to the confusion. There will be enough of that after May 1st.
> The use of 'private agents' is often fraught with problems like falsified documents, errors, etc., in addition to the higher costs. What you hear from others is often just rumor and the discussions of the changes that are about to happen are already creating a very confusing rumor mill. Let's not add to that.


sorry are you talking to me? I was just hoping to clarify if anyone knew for a fact that an fm3 CANNOT be renewed in anywhere but in Mexico. My friends claim they got theirs renewed in Canada-I advised them to check with immigration here. End of story. Thank you!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

As far as I know, from many years in Mexico, you cannot renew an FM3 or FM2 outside of Mexico.
It is RUMORED that the FM3/2 booklets may be replaced by magnetic cards, the possibility of a 50% reduction in financial requirements for owning a Mexican home may vanish for the FM3, plus other changes. There is no 'clarity' at present. As time passes, I'll try to get more definite information. Right now, there is too much speculation and, as we all know, some will start to regard rumors as facts.


----------



## playagrandma (Apr 24, 2009)

*fm3 renewal*



RVGRINGO said:


> As far as I know, from many years in Mexico, you cannot renew an FM3 or FM2 outside of Mexico.
> It is RUMORED that the FM3/2 booklets may be replaced by magnetic cards, the possibility of a 50% reduction in financial requirements for owning a Mexican home may vanish for the FM3, plus other changes. There is no 'clarity' at present. As time passes, I'll try to get more definite information. Right now, there is too much speculation and, as we all know, some will start to regard rumors as facts.



Thank you rvgringo. I am aware of changes and I also dont think we should not start speculating at this point. I have asked our consulate here in Playa to have a town hall meeting to explain what is going on when the new laws become effective.

My main concern was for our friends who CLAIM their fm3s were renewed in Canada. Was hoping to get a clarification because I do believe they have been had.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Pages 11 and 12 of the FM3 are the 'Prorrogas', or renewals. They will be printed, numbered with a five digit number, sealed and signed by the INM official. If that isn't the case, they haven't been renewed. If they were full, but are now empty, they have a new FM3 and it should show their first entry into Mexico on page 3, along with the entry point, similarly signed, sealed and numbered.
(It would be very unusual to find an INM official at a consulate).


----------



## playagrandma (Apr 24, 2009)

*fm3 renewal*



RVGRINGO said:


> Pages 11 and 12 of the FM3 are the 'Prorrogas', or renewals. They will be printed, numbered with a five digit number, sealed and signed by the INM official. If that isn't the case, they haven't been renewed. If they were full, but are now empty, they have a new FM3 and it should show their first entry into Mexico on page 3, along with the entry point, similarly signed, sealed and numbered.
> (It would be very unusual to find an INM official at a consulate).


I agree and I really raised my eyebrow when they said they did not have to report with immigration here. I suggested they do just that-they have chosen not to. Their problem not mine. Thanks again!


----------



## Barbara S (Jan 28, 2010)

I was just at immigration in Puerto Escondido, Oaxaca and was told that when the FM-3 I will have had for 5 years expires in July, I have the option of getting another FM-3 or applying for an FM-2. I know many people who have had multiple FM-3s because they do not spend enough time in the country to qualify for an FM-2.
A friend here from NY had an FM-3 and then didn't return to Mexico for a few years. He got a new FM-3 in New York, but when he went to register his domicile he was told that the old FM-3 was still in force and he had to pay a lot of money in penalties.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

There is a requirement that you renew your FM3/2 in Mexico or cancel it. Your friend made the mistake of not canceling the FM3, since he didn't return to Mexico. He could have cancelled it at the nearest consulate; I think, but should have done so on his way out of Mexico.
FM3 holders may apply for an FM2 at any time, but the FM2 has stringent, though generous travel restrictions outside of Mexico and it does cost more to obtain and maintain. One used to be able to go to naturalization after five years on an FM3, as was our plan, but they changed that 'interpretation' just in time to ruin our plan. So, we've now remained on FM3s for nine years. Now, we may be pushed to an FM2 by the upcoming changes, but we're not sure of the details. Nothing is static in Mexico. Just today, someone offered an quote: "If you want to hear God laugh, tell him your plans."


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

*fm3 re-newal out of mexico*

its very possible they where able to have their fm3 re-newal at a mexican counsul office in canada or usa, they would simply get the forms filled out by employee and it would be sent to mexico city to be processed. it would take 4 weeks or longer.


----------



## playagrandma (Apr 24, 2009)

*fm3 renewal*



mexliving said:


> its very possible they where able to have their fm3 re-newal at a mexican counsul office in canada or usa, they would simply get the forms filled out by employee and it would be sent to mexico city to be processed. it would take 4 weeks or longer.


this was an fm3 rentsa not an fm3 work permit-big difference


----------

